# اريد نموذج صيانه السياره - لمراكز الصيانه



## ga1on (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
مساء الخيرر يادكاتره و يامهندسين

انا احترت كثيرررا وكل مرره افشل في تخطيط و رسم نموذج صيانه لورشتي الخاصة
و اريد منكم من لديه فكرة او نموذج جاهز يعطيني ايااه و جزاااكم الله خيرر


----------



## العقاب الهرم (9 مايو 2010)

اليك هذا النموذج الذى نعمل به
يوجد باعلى الصفحة اسم مركز الصيانة ثم رقم امر الصيانة وبيانات العميل
وعند استلام العربة تقوم بتصحيح العدد الموجودة بها مثل الرافعة ومفتاح العجل الخ........
ايضا تلاحظ رسم لسيارة فعند استلام العربة اذا كان بها اى اصطدام تصحح علي مكانه بالرسم فبعض الزبائن قد ينكر ان سيارته كان بها اصطدام
والصفحة الخلفية لقطع الغيار


----------



## ga1on (9 مايو 2010)

اللـه يجزاك خير ع المساعدة


----------



## سمير شربك (12 مايو 2010)

مشكور مشرفنا العقاب 

لك تحياتي


----------



## ابومومنحسن (21 يناير 2012)

56ايلتلاتياةىي يلاتتلاتثللاى


----------



## رحيل العمر (24 يناير 2012)

شكرا 
حبذا تحميل النموذج مره اخرى


----------



## shadifares (20 مايو 2012)

اخواني في الموقع
لا استطيع فتح المرفقات بخصوص نموذج اصلاح السيارات
واريد مساعدتكم
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (21 مايو 2012)

شكرا 
حبذا تحميل النموذج مره اخرى


----------



## tatokal (4 أغسطس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## him2012 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اين النموزج


----------

